# Renting lenses



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about renting a whopper for the F1 race in Oct. Anyone out there have any experience renting lenses? Which place did you use? Was the lens in top shape when you received it etc.

Griz


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

griz said:


> I'm thinking about renting a whopper for the F1 race in Oct. Anyone out there have any experience renting lenses? Which place did you use? Was the lens in top shape when you received it etc.
> 
> Griz


 Griz have rented here with no issues,http://www.photorentalsource.com/



Good Luck


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I've used borrow lenses.com and was happy with the service. Easy and painless


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Cool thanks I'll check out those places then. I'd love to have a 500 f/4 for the trip to Co. There will be plenty of Elk combat. I've been before. Going to take my tascam to record the bugling as well. And I should have the Losmandy to use for a panning mount for my video camera. Have it panning the meadow while I'm shooting stills. Then I want to get a long exposure sky shot at night over the collegiate peaks with the Losmandy as well. Hope I get it all done I'll have some killer images if I do.

Griz


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> I've used borrow lenses.com and was happy with the service. Easy and painless


Plus1
What he said.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I do it all the time, lensrental.com are the folks I use. Their blog articles are worth following too.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I do it all the time, lensrental.com are the folks I use. Their blog articles are worth following too.


+1 , Roger and company are top notch. They have their own optical bench and every lens that comes thru the door is tested 9 ways to sunday.
I have used Roger many times and never have I received a bad lens. All were spot on.
If you decide to go with Lens Rental, tell them Davis B sent ya.
Also he is a member on Fred Miranda and has some great info he post their from time to time.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Cool thanks*

Cool I'll look for his posts on Fred's site. Some pretty good stuff on that site. Although the landscape photo section the people are kinda harsh seems like but the other sections especially wildlife are very helpful. I've noticed on a couple of sites you get a different response depending on what you are shooting. Then on all boards you get the big fish in a small pond stuff going on. Running an ISP is all about dealing with those kind of behaviors. I was amazed at the petty behavior I saw in those years. I like the way astrobin does their "forum" section. But on a lot of forums its like wading through a sea of bugs to get to where you want. They are biting and stinging in your eyes etc but if you want to get to the place you gotta put up with it.

Griz


----------

